# SHADOW 1000



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

I HAVE A GAMO SHADOW 1000 DOES ANEBODY ELSE IN HERE HUNT WITH ONE OF THESE IF SO WHAT IS THE BEST SCOPE FOR IT

:bartime:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

It depends on the ammo you've got for it. I could probably get a better one, but the Powerline 3-9X32 scope I've got on it right now does perfect with Beeman gold-coated hollowpoint pellets and Gamo Raptor pellets. I get 1/2 to 1/4 inch groups at 16 yards (my most common contact distance) with the Beemans, and it shoots exactly 1 1/2 inches high at that distance with the Raptors. 38 clicks up at 16 yards and it's set at that distance for the Raptors, but the groups open up a bit from the lighter pellets, about 3/4 of an inch most times, sometimes wider, depending on the humidity and heat. I think that if I got one of the Gamo muzzle brakes it would bring the groups back down to 1/2 or less, but I like the open sights on it, too.

:sniper:


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah thats the one i got for it i got it sighted in so good i can hit small cologne bottles at 17 yards thanks for the advice

:sniper:


----------

